# Airdroid - Free Remote Into Your Android From Web Browser



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wanted to post this for everyone, and does function with port forwarding with your router and mydns for remote access for when your out and about or in another city. Links provided.

AirDroid is a fast, free app that lets you wirelessly manage & control your Android device from a web browser over-the-air.

*LINK HERE :*https://market.andro...id&rdot=1&pli=1
=================
Enjoy below features after installation from the comfort of your favorite web browser on desktop or other devices:
*Files
Transfer files between Android devices and computers.
Cut, copy, paste, search, rename or delete files on the SD card.
*SMS
Read, send, forward or delete SMS messages.
*Applications
Install, uninstall, backup, search apps and do batch processing.
*Photos
Preview, delete, import, export, set as wallpaper and photos slide show from desktop.
*Contacts
Group, search, create contacts, check and delete call logs.
*Ringtones
Search, preview, import, export, delete and customize ringtones for phone calls, notifications and alarms.
*Music
Play, search, import, export, delete, or set as phone call, notification and alarm ringtones.
=================
AirDroid also comes with the following inbuilt features:
*Device Status
Real-time ROM, SD Card, Battery, CPU and RAM status report & monitor with charts to demonstrate available/used/total resources, and one-tap memory boost.
*Tasks Manager
Kill or uninstall running apps, batch operation supported.
*Apps Manager
Uninstall, share or check details of user and system apps.
*Files
Control Cut, copy, rename, send/share, delete, sort and create visible or hidden folders and files.
Key words:web desktop, browser server, websharing,remote desktop control, web remote desktop, wifi connect, wireless transfer, apps manager, tasks manager, contacts manage, SMS text message, call log delete, photos preview


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

recommended!!


----------



## crimsonlung (Oct 25, 2011)

Now if only they would Fix the WiFi issue this would be a useful AP


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

crimsonlung said:


> Now if only they would Fix the WiFi issue this would be a useful AP


Havent had any wifi issues running alpha 3. In short it's fixed


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

KaliKot said:


> Havent had any wifi issues running alpha 3.* In short it's fixed*


Really, I think you meant to say "wifi is working for me" didn't you? I mean it obviously still has some issues, especially with "N" networks and/or channels above 5 on a lot of routers (just a couple of examples). While I don't personally see it as a huge issue to configure my router to work well with the current state of wifi on CM7, it does still have issues.

For example, my wifi N worked better with alpha 2 than it does with alpha 3, with alpha 2 it worked with my 5ghz N setup. With alpha 3, it doesn't like that at all.

Not really trying to hammer you but if you took the time to read other posts it would be obvious to you that wifi is STILL an issue for a lot of people.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

another similar is lazydroid.


----------

